# Rebec CS 80 3”



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Testing one of the best 3” in the market that don’t need too much space for good performance.
This cup have about 10oz and this 3” can play low in so tiny space. No other 3” can work here and I tested the new CDM 700 and is very expensive and awful compare to CS80. I don’t understand why many purchase CDM and don’t perceive how expensive and how bad sound without body and lack of mid/hi. This CS80 can replace many “hi end” domes and mids when space is short/shallow.


----------

